
Update on Zano drone project and use of funds - rahimiali
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/torquing/zano-autonomous-intelligent-swarming-nano-drone/posts/1424636
======
detaro
Please change the title to something more neutral

~~~
dang
Done. Submitted title was "Zano Drones: how they squandered $3.5M then failed
to fly".

Submitters: please don't use the titles of HN submissions to editorialize.

